
TikTok apologizes for removing viral video about abuses against Uighurs - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/27/tiktok-apologizes-for-removing-viral-video-about-abuses-against-uighurs-blames-a-human-moderation-error/
======
bongbasti
I don't understand why TikTok apologizes for this.

Personally, I am using TikTok to relax my mind and free my thoughts. I don't
want to see any abuse, harm, violence etc. If I wanted, I would just watch
news or something else.

For me, one purpose of TikTok is to get in a bubble for some time where there
real world and all the bad problems don't exist. A bubble does not have to be
bad if you are using it on purpose.

If this is considered as a feature for TikTok, it is only logical to hide
abusive/violent content. Free speech for some political/religious group has
lower priorities than keeping users in the bubble. I think this is totally
legit. TikTok serves entertainment, not free speech or political discussions.

~~~
Epskampie
Wow, another green username posting pro-china narrative, how rare...

For others who don’t get why this argument is complete bogus, there is a big
difference between tiktok not featuring a video, and outright removing it.
Just because someone wants want to have their happy place doesn’t mean
sensorship is needed.

Besides, this video was trending, so apparently a lot of people wanted to see
it.

~~~
bongbasti
This is a lame accusation. I told my personal reasons for my opinion, do you
want to stop me from contributing because of my opinion?

I am not pro-anything and I did not give a hint about my opinion pro/contra
china, I think the reason you assume this is on your side.

It is right that TikTok could also hide the video from everyone who does not
want to see it. Maybe they deleted it completely because they failed to know
who does not want to see it. They should work on this behaviour, but I can
understand that they choose this way if the time to react is limited because
the video already got trending.

